# Shooter Update



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Stuff happens, all it takes is a little bad luck on one bird. Fliers in cover can be very tough. Thrown marks all land on about the same place, fliers do not. As you said, lots of feathers and scent there if you run late. The cover can also cause problems with scenting, alfalfa is one that can make it very tough for a dog to find a bird. 
Believe me, I understand your frustration. It stinks going home early but no matter how well prepared you are, it can still happen. 


3goldens2keep said:


> so far I have not ran him on MH


I think you should.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel your pain. I'm at a similar place. I've run 3 Master tests with Pinyon. The first two were two years ago. He was dropped after the second series in his first test when I lost him on a blind. He made it to the last cast of the last blind on the second test. 

We took a break from hunt tests and training until late this spring. I wasn't able to do much training, but was optimistic because I felt we were both better prepared than last time and it was his "home grounds" ...and he broke on the very first bird. We will be making two more attempts in the double Master at McCall, Idaho in July, and then hunt training is over for us until late fall. 

I've done the training myself, mostly inexpertly, but he loves the game and forgives me my screw-ups. Of course, it seems like just before a test, I'll discover unexpected issues cropping up every training session. Last weekend, I set up an indented triple on land. He flew over the short middle bird and went for the long memory and then couldn't remember where the short bird was. I am currently wondering how to work on that problem. 

Every test is a learning experience, even if it doesn't result in a ribbon.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I think sometimes people forget how important the perception of fairness is. And such a good way to keep a newer person hooked on the higher level of the game. Best wishes for fair winds and following seas at the next test....


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I ran my first senior test with Cruz a few weeks ago and we passed. I ran my second test the following week and he was absolutely perfect on land. He lined and stepped on the blind, one of three dogs to do it, and I was one of 3 or 4 amateur's running. We went to a very, very tight water series and didn't cheat going to the first mark (some pros dogs completely took land) I handled to the second mark because I wanted to make it clear to him that he should not get close to the fall of the first mark (it was that tight), and then we went to the water blind. It should have been so easy. They planted the water blind from the holding blind for the second mark. It was maybe 15 feet from the holding blind on the point straight across water from the line. It should have been a "dead bird, good, back" and my job should have been done. He went out maybe 20 yards and popped. This dog doesn't pop?!?! I casted a back and he headed toward it. He got almost there and went out into open water. I whistled him in and he decided it HAD TO BE A DOWN THE SHORE. I couldn't pull him off the shoreline. The judges literally said "you've been perfect all day, take your time and pick up the bird" I could not get him up on that point. I ended up brining him in and going home early. I was dumbfounded as to why he didn't just line it. I've been working on sit whistles and taking my casts in water AGAIN. I can come up with 1000 excuses, but really if he took my casts he would have picked up the bird. 

I have done most of his training myself, with my training group. I did send him to the Pro that runs my training group for a couple weeks last summer for swim bys because my pond wasn't done yet. I know I could leave him with my Pro and we would be on to Masters, but I really want to do it myself. (with guidance)

Don't stop running. We all have bad days, and people like me need to see Goldens running MH. It keeps us going.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Stuff happens, all it takes is a little bad luck on one bird. Fliers in cover can be very tough. Thrown marks all land on about the same place, fliers do not. As you said, lots of feathers and scent there if you run late. The cover can also cause problems with scenting, alfalfa is one that can make it very tough for a dog to find a bird.
> Believe me, I understand your frustration. It stinks going home early but no matter how well prepared you are, it can still happen.
> 
> I think you should.


SRW...I always appreciate your feedback!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I ran my first senior test with Cruz a few weeks ago and we passed. I ran my second test the following week and he was absolutely perfect on land. He lined and stepped on the blind, one of three dogs to do it, and I was one of 3 or 4 amateur's running. We went to a very, very tight water series and didn't cheat going to the first mark (some pros dogs completely took land) I handled to the second mark because I wanted to make it clear to him that he should not get close to the fall of the first mark (it was that tight), and then we went to the water blind. It should have been so easy. They planted the water blind from the holding blind for the second mark. It was maybe 15 feet from the holding blind on the point straight across water from the line. It should have been a "dead bird, good, back" and my job should have been done. He went out maybe 20 yards and popped. This dog doesn't pop?!?! I casted a back and he headed toward it. He got almost there and went out into open water. I whistled him in and he decided it HAD TO BE A DOWN THE SHORE. I couldn't pull him off the shoreline. The judges literally said "you've been perfect all day, take your time and pick up the bird" I could not get him up on that point. I ended up brining him in and going home early. I was dumbfounded as to why he didn't just line it. I've been working on sit whistles and taking my casts in water AGAIN. I can come up with 1000 excuses, but really if he took my casts he would have picked up the bird.
> 
> I have done most of his training myself, with my training group. I did send him to the Pro that runs my training group for a couple weeks last summer for swim bys because my pond wasn't done yet. I know I could leave him with my Pro and we would be on to Masters, but I really want to do it myself. (with guidance)
> 
> Don't stop running. We all have bad days, and people like me need to see Goldens running MH. It keeps us going.


Good post....thanks!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Test day is a lot different than a training day. You can do everything to make them ready, but one small factor on test day can completely derail everything. Don't give up, you'll get there.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> Test day is a lot different than a training day. You can do everything to make them ready, but one small factor on test day can completely derail everything. Don't give up, you'll get there.


At almost every field trial you will see some FC/AFC titled dogs fail in the first series. I have seen it happen more than once to reigning National Champions.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We've all been there. Flyers have their pros and cons! You just discovered one of the cons.
I remember a master tests years ago with Slater. Flyer was shot in a completely flat, empty field with maybe 6-12" of cover. Not a big deal. Slater hunted F-O-R-E-V-E-R for the flyer. I started handling him eventually because I thought I knew where it was. I handled him all over creation then called him in. The bird boy radio's in...do you want me to go pick up that bird? He walked right over where you'd expect the bird to be and picked up a stone dead bird. It was there the whole time. NO IDEA why the dog --- or me! --- couldn't find it! Oh well. 
It's always something. Better luck next time.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Two years ago at our clubs master test only 6 out of the 66 dogs got the first series flier without being handled. About half the dogs were eliminated, mostly for switching after an extended hunt for the flier.
The problem was lots of alfalfa on the field and the dogs could not see the bird hit the ground. Due to the terrain they list sight of the bird when it was still 15 or 20 in the air, preventing them from getting a good mark.
After the test dog runs I always go to the line and look at the test from the dogs eye level.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Senior to Master is a big jump. You have a young dog and he’s seeing new concepts and it’s all stuff he’ll learn but it takes time and experience.
Also I agree with SRW, run your dog and have fun with it. 
I just finished getting a MH on my dog and it was quite a ride. I was 1 pass away from titling and ready to give up and move on to training my new pup. Good friends in my training group kept me at it and we finally got it done.
First dog I ever ran in Master and it took a little longer than I wanted but I was proud of her.
A good mentor and a good training group can help a lot.
Have fun and enjoy it. Not every moment was fun but I loved every minute of it.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I have found that, unlike many of things I have done, training and handling my own dogs gives back exponentially more than I put into it.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

SRW said:


> I have found that, unlike many of things I have done, training and handling my own dogs gives back exponentially more than I put into it.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our boy ran two MH tests last weekend! He just missed getting his first ribbon on the first (A) MH Test as he missed the last mark on his third series. On his B MH tests he passed all series and got his first MH ribbon. # 1 in the bank, 4 more to go!

The first pass was really special, he ran really well all weekend. Next test in two weeks...!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! I am jealous. Pinyon has run 5 and still doesn't have his first ribbon. He missed one pass at the last cast of the last blind and I had to scratch him from one where he had a good first series but was squinting in one eye. His biggest handicap is his trainer and handler (me). I am hoping to get in enough training this fall and next spring to give him a better chance, but I'm starting to really enjoy agility training with him, so, maybe not. 

Fingers crossed for Shooter in 2 weeks.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats….glad he got a pass. That was at my home club. I was Marshaling at another stake so I didn’t see much of the Master tests but it was a beautiful weekend to be out working with dogs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great news!!! Photos please!!!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Golden Gibby said:


> Congrats….glad he got a pass. That was at my home club. I was Marshaling at another stake so I didn’t see much of the Master tests but it was a beautiful weekend to be out working with dogs.


Let all who 'worked' the events that it was really well run by all! And, yes the weather was beautiful...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

PalouseDogs said:


> Congratulations!!!! I am jealous. Pinyon has run 5 and still doesn't have his first ribbon. He missed one pass at the last cast of the last blind and I had to scratch him from one where he had a good first series but was squinting in one eye. His biggest handicap is his trainer and handler (me). I am hoping to get in enough training this fall and next spring to give him a better chance, but I'm starting to really enjoy agility training with him, so, maybe not.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Shooter in 2 weeks.


I feel your pain, our boy ran two MH tests on this weekend and only passed one. Like your pup, he barely missed the second ribbon, blew the last mark! These were his 5th and 6th MH tests! So, your pup can tie us on Pinyon's next try...! Good luck with your pup and I am happy you are running agility also, that may end up being Pinyon's best event, but why not get em all!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

nolefan said:


> That's great news!!! Photos please!!!!


Here you go...! He is watching other run from a distance while my wife gets him some water to drink.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful boy! Love the focus in his expression.


----------

